
Ask HN: Best audio based learning courses? - tmaly
What are some of the best audio based learning of programming, math, and other technical subjects that you would recommend?   I am back to driving at work and the audio format is the only format I would have access to.
======
bigbang
Not a course, but I've enjoyed SE radio podcasts.

~~~
tmaly
yes, I have listened to some of them. There are some gems in there.

------
SamReidHughes
What have you learned through audio format in math or programming before?

~~~
marmot777
It’s far from perfect but if you’re going running or s9methjg, it’s the way to
learn.

